# Remote coding part-time



## spharrel (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello I wanted to know what are some names of companies that I can apply for to do some remote coding from home part-time or even full time.  I see alot of threads with people talking about remote and contract coding I wanted to know what are the names of the companies. Please if anyone has any information I would appreciate it, thanks.


----------

